# Need help!!



## Spmom57 (Oct 23, 2017)

Last night I went to say goodnight to my rat and I noticed he didn't get up at all. I instantly knew something was wrong. He looked up at me (barley) and I noticed red discharge from his nose. A small pimple like sore on the corner of his eye lid and completely paralyzed on his rear legs. 
I was clearly devastated, and did everything I could to help him get comfy and assumed he wasn't gonna be alive by morning. 
This morning I found him is the same spot and I re examined him again. The reddish discharge seemed to not be as visible and the "pimple" near his eye was gone. However his eye looked cloudy like he maybe can't see out of it. But not only are his back legs not working he's now struggling with his front left. So 3 legs are effected. 
He hasn't eaten. Won't drink. Won't take treats. And I'm afraid to handle him fearing that I will cause him more discomfort or pain
He is 19 months old. Has always been health and literally the morning of the night this was visible... he was completely normal. There was zero signs of any of this coming on. There is also zero chance he injured himself in his habitat. 
Has anyone experienced this. Or anything close. Could desperately use some advise.


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

My best guess is that he had a stroke.  Try to make the cage accessible, you might need to help him drink water and try to soak his food in Ensure so that he can get enough nutrients.


----------



## Spmom57 (Oct 23, 2017)

Thank you for the response. I actually did soak his food earlier. He's able to drink the mush I made (his food n water) but unable to fully open his mouth. He's actually hardly opening it. I also feel like he is possibly blind now. He seems to be nibbling an things to check out where he is. Which is def not normal for him. On the other hand Sometimes he looks like he's ready to take his last breath. Just when I think he's at the end he gets alert. It's the saddest... craziest thing ever


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

Spmom57 said:


> Thank you for the response. I actually did soak his food earlier. He's able to drink the mush I made (his food n water) but unable to fully open his mouth. He's actually hardly opening it. I also feel like he is possibly blind now. He seems to be nibbling an things to check out where he is. Which is def not normal for him. On the other hand Sometimes he looks like he's ready to take his last breath. Just when I think he's at the end he gets alert. It's the saddest... craziest thing ever


Poor guy, I'd recommend that you pay really close attention to how much water he is getting so that he doesn't become dehydrated, and try to move him frequently. It can help them recover more quickly if you gently move their legs for them, and it's also important to move him from time to time so that he doesn't get sores from lying in one place for too long. It would also be useful to have a syringe on hand if he is having trouble opening his mouth, in case he stops eating or drinking, but you'd need to be careful that he doesn't aspirate anything. Try to get him to eat at least 3 times a day, and put the water bottle within his reach if he'll drink from it on his own.


----------



## Spmom57 (Oct 23, 2017)

Thank you for the tips. Very helpful. He can't and won't drink from the bottle. But he is def getting nutrition and fluids from the food. He's eating so I'm feeling a lil more optimistic. I've also grabbed a syringe to help him eat. His mouth won't really open ? We have had him out and he just pulls himself around but I'm seriously thinking he can't see judging by the way he's randomly exploring. Basically staying in a very small circle. Im hoping tomorrow brings improvements!! Thanks again for your helpful tips


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

Spmom57 said:


> Thank you for the tips. Very helpful. He can't and won't drink from the bottle. But he is def getting nutrition and fluids from the food. He's eating so I'm feeling a lil more optimistic. I've also grabbed a syringe to help him eat. His mouth won't really open ? We have had him out and he just pulls himself around but I'm seriously thinking he can't see judging by the way he's randomly exploring. Basically staying in a very small circle. Im hoping tomorrow brings improvements!! Thanks again for your helpful tips


I'm really glad that he is moving around, that's a good sign.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

I agree that it does sound like a stroke. Keep doing all you can by getting fluids and nutrients down. I've had a rat recover from a stroke. I hear that is more common than you'd think in rats.


----------



## Spmom57 (Oct 23, 2017)

How long did the recovery take?


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Spmom57 said:


> How long did the recovery take?


 She showed slight improvements each day. It took about a week before she could eat Ensure from a baby food lid on her own and another week before she could eat softened Oxbow mixed with baby food. She then started to be able to eat solid foods a few days after that. She, after a month, was able to walk almost normally but until she died, she was a bit weak in the hind legs. 

She was about 3.5 years old when she had her stroke so her recovery was probably slower than a younger rat's would be.


----------



## Spmom57 (Oct 23, 2017)

Unfortunately I feel like he may of had another. I got him up this morning and fed him and he was more then happy to be eating. I put a towel on the floor(so he would have traction I have hard wood) and he kinda laid over like he died. He's breathing got very deep for a few breaths and then I noticed he was ok. I rolled him into normal position and he scooted away and cuddled with the dog. He's sleeping a ton!! I'm trying to attach a photo. He is very much alive. In this photo this is what I'm experiencing throught the day.


----------



## Spmom57 (Oct 23, 2017)

The pic I posted is not how he is but during what I am now calling an episode. No twitching. Just completely paralyzed for about 10 seconds


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Oh no! Looking at the picture, I am seeing pale testicles. Is that just the lighting or are they pale in real life? Pale testicles (and other extremities) are a sign of bad circulation, such as heart issues.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

If I were you, I'd either take him to the vet or try to nurse him at home. Do you feel like he is unhappy or in pain?


----------



## Spmom57 (Oct 23, 2017)

So here is a better pic. I think it may of been the light


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

His testicles look normal. Sorry for scaring you with the heart. They really did look pale in the other picture you had sent. How is he doing today?


----------



## Spmom57 (Oct 23, 2017)

No worries. I appreciate all your concern and help. He honestly isn't any better. Ha actually seems weeker. But he is eating today a lot more. He seems to have his appetite back. He's not eating on his own but I'm syringe feeding him food and fluids every hour. When he has had enough he turns away and goes back to sleep. I bought him a small dog bed and that's what he's resting in. I places a white towel in it so I can make sure he is urinating. I was worried about a bladder infection in case he wasn't able to empty his bladder fully do to the paralysis. But appears to be doing fine with that. I do get him up and work his lil back legs in hope that he will make a recovery. At this point we r just going hour by hour. I don't wanna take him and have him put down... because I feel like he's fighting and trying so hard. The fact that he's eating well is giving us hope!


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm really rooting for the little guy. Rats are amazing creatures. If he's fighting, give him time. When it's time to go, he will let you know. Best of luck. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Spmom57 (Oct 23, 2017)

I'm sad to say but Oliver passed away in he middle of the night. thank you again for all your help. I'm so sad..... but feeling comfort that he's not suffering.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

I was dreading that post. I'm so sorry. You did everything you could. It seemed like it was painless - if that is any consolation.


----------



## Spmom57 (Oct 23, 2017)

Thank you!! I can't believe how how much this is breaking my heart. I'm happy he isn't suffering. And the past 4 days where horrible watching him go from happy and care free to being totally helpless. But death sucks and I already miss him terribly.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

You'd think it would get easier with time but it always hurts like the first time. They each take a little piece of your soul with them when they leave. I personally believe... no... I KNOW we will all see our beloved pets again one day.


----------



## Spmom57 (Oct 23, 2017)

??????


----------



## Spmom57 (Oct 23, 2017)

Lol those where hearts. Not sure why it posted that! But yeah...I agree.


----------

